# Work gloves



## dakuda (Aug 22, 2009)

I used to have a pair of Ringers gloves that I loved, but I lost them a few years ago.  In the meantime, I have used Ironclad gloves.  They wore out relatively quickly. 

Mine generally become become an all-purpose glove - moving wood, mechanic's, shoveling, etc.

Any suggestions on the next pair?


----------

